# Trap cleaning question



## gabe52 (Apr 12, 2009)

Ive got some traps that i just bought from a guy that im looking to clean and get them ready for next season. They're covered in wax and dirt and are just all around grimy. I was wondering if anybody had a trick to cleaning them to strip them down back to the bare metal. I was thinking a pressure washer would work, but if somebody has a method that works well id appreciate it if you could tell me.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

pressure washing will work good, let them rust up again. Then dye and wax and your ready


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Boil em. No need to take em back to bare steel. Get the dirt and wax off em and just redye em.


----------

